# Highest Roads by County



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I was riding with some friends this past weekend up to the top of Scotts Mountain in Warren County, and the question came up whether we were at the highest point in the county. No one knew. So I tried to do a search online but I could only find the highest point, but not the highest roads. I recall there being a list on NJBikemap.com, but it's not there now. 

Does anyone know if such a list exists?


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

AlanE said:


> I was riding with some friends this past weekend up to the top of Scotts Mountain in Warren County, and the question came up whether we were at the highest point in the county. No one knew. So I tried to do a search online but I could only find the highest point, but not the highest roads. I recall there being a list on NJBikemap.com, but it's not there now.
> 
> Does anyone know if such a list exists?


NJBikemap used to have a file with what you want. I don't see it there anymore. I do have an older file from there that is back in 2006. If you PM me I can email to you. Here is an excerpt from that

Warren Hardwick Flatbrookville Center Highest Paved Road in County 1259 Ft. Millbrook Rd.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Thanks Dave. PM sent. Coincidently, we climbed Millbrook Rd this weekend, but turns out it's not the same Millbrook Rd further north in Warren. It tops out at around 1038 ft.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Here's the list courtesy of DaveG in case anyone else is interested.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Interesting. Not always the most rideable roads. Route 10 in Essex for instance. Summit Rd in Union County is right by me but often heavily congested. 

Find the longest climb in Atlantic funny 20 ft. 

Also gave me a new road or 2 to check out. Never heard of Killarney Rd in Berkeley Heights.


----------

